# Premium Channel Premieres: December 2011



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

December's Premieres

HBO
December 3th: The Adjustment Bureau 8:00PM
December 10th: Hall Pass 8:00PM
December 17th: Red Riding Hood 8:00PM
December 24th: Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Roderick Rules 8:00PM 
December 31st: The Eagle 8:00PM

Cinemax

December 3th: Cedar Rapids 10:00PM
December 10th: Little Fockers 10:00PM
December 17th: Beatdown 10:00PM
December 24th: Hereafter 10:00PM 
December 31st: 127 Hours 10:00PM

Starz

December 3th: Barney's Version 9:00PM
December 10th: Jumping the Broom 9:00PM
December 17th: Soul Surfer 9:00PM
December 24th: Toy Story 3 & Salt Already on 
December 31st: Just Go With It & Tron: Legacy Already on

Showtime

December 3th: Showtime Boxing: Mares vs. Agbeko II 9:00PM
December 10th: The Mechanic 9:00PM
December 17th: Super Six World Boxing: Ward vs.Froch 9:00PM
December 24th: The Company Men 8:00PM & The Switch 10:00PM Already on
December 31st: Showtime Boxing: Cloud vs. Erdei 9:00PM


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

I couldn't get Cinemax's website to work right. I'll update the schedule later.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Crow!


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Barney's Version is an amazing film.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

On Encore, December 2, a 4-part miniseries is premiering called "The Take".

From Starz/Encore's website:



> An exciting and uncompromising four-part adaptation of the best-selling crime thriller by Martina Cole, "The Take" stars Tom Hardy (Inception - RocknRolla) as Freddie Jackson, and Brian Cox (The Escapist) as Ozzy. Freddie is a free man after spending a considerable stretch in prison, and now he plans to take the underworld by storm. As events unfold, his wife Jackie (Kierston Wareing - Leaving) becomes increasingly unstable, not helped by the actions of her younger sister, Maggie (Charlotte Riley - Easy Virtue), who is in love with Freddie's cousin, Jimmy (Shaun Evans - Boy A). If you are a Jackson then you trust no one, because everyone in this criminal world is on "The Take."
> 
> Starring: Tom Hardy, Kierston Wareing, Shaun Evans, Charlotte Riley and Brian Cox


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Why are these called Premieres? Some of these movies have been on for months...like Salt.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dmspen said:


> Why are these called Premieres? Some of these movies have been on for months...like Salt.


Sometimes it's hard to figure out what's been on where.

Sometimes it's particularly hard to figure things like "The Take" as posted above coming on Encore. It's a 2009 British piece shown on Sky1 one June weekend that comes with luke warm reviews such as this one and thumbs down reviews like this one. It is the American premier of the show though.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Updated the Cinemax movies.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Why are these called Premieres? Some of these movies have been on for months...like Salt.


Could be a premier for those who only have certain movie packages.

Thanks for the thread Crow159.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, I don't want to start the January Premium Channels Premiers thread. But on January 1, Epix will premier "Rango", an animated film briefly described as "In the grip of an identity crisis, a sheltered chameleon accidentally winds up as the sheriff of a frontier town."

Roger Ebert gives the movie his top rating saying:


> This is an inspired comic Western, deserving comparison with "Blazing Saddles," from which it borrows a lot of farts. The more movies you've seen, the more you may like it; it even enlists big bats to lampoon the helicopter attack in "Apocalypse Now." But let's say you haven't seen lots of movies. Let's say you're a kid. "Rango" may surprise you because it's an animated film that plays like a real movie and really gets you involved.
> 
> The title character is a lizard, voiced by Johnny Depp. Just an ordinary lizard. You know, green and with scales and popeyes. But to this humble reptile comes the responsibility to bring civilization to Dirt, an untamed Western town tormented by villains and running desperately short on water.
> 
> The other characters are outsize versions of basic Western types. There is, for example, Rattlesnake Jake (Bill Nighy), the bad man whose gang holds the town in a grip of terror. After Rango accidentally kills the eagle that has been dining on Dirt's citizens, he is persuaded by the mayor (Ned Beatty) to wear the sheriff's badge and bring law to Dirt. This involves tough talk in saloons, face-downs on Main Street and a chase sequence between high canyon walls that's a nod in the direction of "Star Wars."


----------

